# Need help removing borax from Button...



## AuCelticJRW (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello,
First I want to say that I am fairly new at making gold buttons from gold fingers. I use Steve's method and have made my second button very recently. I melted my brown gold dust produced and ended-up with a very beautiful button-nugget about 1/4 ounce in weight.. I say nugget because it was poured from the graphite dish into the water a bit soon and it looks a lot like a native gold nugget. The problem I have is that a bit of borax ended-up sticking on the nugget. I removed a lot fairly easily just by using my finger nails, but there is stil some left. What is the best method to clean-up my nugget? I thought of soaking it in muriatic acid, but not sure enough to try this. I know there is probably an easy fix...I hope! Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jeneje (Aug 16, 2012)

If you have any sulphuric acid mix a 10 to 1 and boil the button in it the borax should come off. 10 parts water to 1 part sulphuric. thats what i used.
Ken


----------



## AuCelticJRW (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Jeneje,
What strength of sulfuric acid should be use? Will this method remove the gold or damage in any way? Sorry if I ask, but just learning so I appreciate your help!

Thank You,
John


----------



## Geo (Aug 16, 2012)

automotive battery acid will work just fine.


----------



## jeneje (Aug 16, 2012)

AuCelticJRW said:


> Hi Jeneje,
> What strength of sulfuric acid should be use? Will this method remove the gold or damage in any way? Sorry if I ask, but just learning so I appreciate your help!
> 
> Thank You,
> John


I use 98 pure, but as Geo said battery acid work great to. Warning; do not add the water to the acid - add the acid to the water.
Ken

edited; AuCelticJRW, sorry i did not answer your post completely, No it will not harm your gold it will clean it as far as i know.


----------



## AuCelticJRW (Aug 16, 2012)

Just wanted to say THANK YOU for your help!!! Much appreciation from this new refiner. Have a great summer.

John


----------



## jeneje (Aug 17, 2012)

AuCelticJRW said:


> Just wanted to say THANK YOU for your help!!! Much appreciation from this new refiner. Have a great summer.
> 
> John


Your welcome John, gald to have been able to help.
Ken


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi all,

When cleaning borax off of 2 Gold Button with Car Battery Sulfuric Acid. Can I do it without adding any heat? If I need to add heat how hot should it be and how long with heat?

Thanks
Jack


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 23, 2013)

jmdlcar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When cleaning borax off of 2 Gold Button with Car Battery Sulfuric Acid. Can I do it without adding any heat? If I need to add heat how hot should it be and how long with heat?
> 
> ...




Jack, you want to boil the buttons in Sulphuric acid. I boil mine for a good 30 minutes. Bring your solution to a boil, then boil for 30 minutes.

Steven


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 23, 2013)

srlaulis said:


> jmdlcar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


What should I put it in to boil it. I don't want to use glass it might break unless I have too.

Jack


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Apr 23, 2013)

You can also boil in nitric to remove any residual borax. Either will work, i just prefer nitric when cleaning my gold.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't use or have any Nitric Acid. I just want to safe with the Sulfuric Acid. Can I use a glass jar and then put in a pan with sand? I know the glass jar might break if it get to hot and then I will have unsafe mess to cleanup. Then all of you member won't want to trust me or anything I do.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 23, 2013)

Find you a used coffee pot from the good will store or trade day for a dollar or two.


----------



## butcher (Apr 24, 2013)

The coffee pot will work, they can be used on an electric plate with a solid cast iron burner, the coffee pot should not be heated up to fast or cooled too fast, they will break from thermal shock, it is a good idea to have a catch basin under the hot plate just in case a vessel does break.

If you can find a Corning ceramic casserole dish at the second hand store, it is much tougher; it can take a beating and will keep on working.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. I do have a old Coffee Pot and I will go and get a Corning ceramic casserole dish. I can use the Corning ceramic casserole dish for other thing.

How many ounces of Sulfuric Acid should I use?

Jack


----------



## Pumice (Apr 24, 2013)

As far as I know automotive battery acid is 35%. If you dilute 90%+ sulphuric acid 10-1, is it nessesary to dilute the 35% battery acid? Or just use it as is? I have a few buttons with borax stuck to them as well and its time I removed it.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 24, 2013)

Pumice said:


> As far as I know automotive battery acid is 35%. If you dilute 90%+ sulphuric acid 10-1, is it nessesary to dilute the 35% battery acid? Or just use it as is? I have a few buttons with borax stuck to them as well and its time I removed it.


Use the automotive battery acid as is. Just them in and boil for about 30min. They should be clean.

Jack


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 28, 2013)

Whats up guys
Will the h2S04 work on the nugget if part of the
Dish is stuck to it (i didn't have a free hand to pluck
Out the nugget before it cooled.)

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## Clneal2003 (Jun 23, 2014)

Would this product be suitable for a 10-1 hot wash of a borax covered button?

http://t.homedepot.com/p/Buster-1-qt-Sulfuric-Acid-Drain-Opener-100916-505639/205137550/

I've practiced quite a bit getting my sterling silver ingots to poor very well and decided to try making a 14k AU button after a few weeks.... Only thing is I used way too much borax and it didn't slide off the gold.


----------

